# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Handi'cats recherche des FA pour chats ayant terminés leurs soins

## girafe

L'Association Handi'cats recherche *de façon urgente* des familles d'accueils patientes et sérieuses pour accueillir des chats jusqu'à leur adoption, *dans toute la France*.Parmi les Handi'Cats en attente de FA, il y a des chatons et des adultes mâles et femelles, certains sont très sociables, d'autres ont besoin d'un peu de temps, certains s'entendent avec leurs congénères pour d'autres nous cherchons des Fas sans autres chats/animaux bref *des chats aux profils et aux besoins variés*.
Ils se trouvent dans nos locaux et leurs soins sont maintenant terminés, aussi leur placement permettrait il de libérer de la place pour de nouvelles entrées, pour des chats ayant besoin de soins. Être en famille plutôt qu'au refuge permet aussi aux chats timides ou stressés à la chatterie d'être plus à l'aise, de révéler leur caractère et de progresser.


Nous recherchons des *Familles d'Accueil jusqu'à adoption

*
Tous nos chats sont testés pour le FIV, la leucose et le calicivirus ainsi que vaccinés et stérilisés (selon l'âge ) avant départ en FA. Les frais vétérinaires sont pris en charge par l'association ainsi que la nourriture si besoin d'une alimentation spécifique où médicale. 



*Sésame*
Mâle de 2 ans sociable et adorable avec les humains, ok avec les autres chats mais stresse en présence de nombreux congénères, FA recherchée avec un ou deux chats sympa maximum. FA (ou adoption) possible avec l'une de ses surs. A besoin d'une alimentation spécifique pour les calculs urinaires.





*Maki et Sashimi* chatons mâles de juste 6 mois joueurs, câlins, sociables avec tout le monde et en pleine forme, besoin d'une FA ensemble où séparément si un autre chat est présent chez la FA



*Aegon* mâle de 2 an sociable et joueur il lui faudrait une FA avec un ou plusieurs chats. Ok chiens

*
Cupcake* mâle de 3 ans, il est adorable, pot de colle avec l'humain et sociable avec les autres chats et les chiens. Une FA avec un ou des copains chats sympas serait l'idéal




Pour toute question ou proposition concernant les familles d'accueil vous pouvez nous contacter à
famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

Recherche de FA chatons pour :

Timon et Pumba 10 mois,  nés avec des malformations au niveau des pattes arrières.Timon devra d'ailleurs être amputé d'ici 1 mois ½ - 2 mois.
Adorables, très complices et extrêmement joueurs.



Et Oups une femelle de 10 mois, borgne, son oeil gauche, qui présente une malformation au niveau de la paupière, ne la gêne pas et ne la fait pas souffrir. Oups est une minette ultra pot-de-glue, un vrai "chat-chien",très sociable avec les chats, active et joueuse.Stérilisée, vaccinée, testée FIV/FELV négatifs et calicivirus positif (non asymptomatique).



Famille d'accueil recherchée n'importe où en France 
Pour tout renseignement ou proposition d'accueil, contact unique :
famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

UP Toujours d'actu

Persil 6 mois, sociable cherche également une FA

----------


## girafe

Besoin d'une FA pour Soho & Mojito, ils avaient une piste d'adoption en cours mais la personne s'est désistée, ils ont 2 ans et demi et sont sociables, a placer ensemble sans autre chat, pucés, vaccinés, castrés, FIV et FELV négatifs, calicivirus positif
Adoption/FA possible dans toute la France
contacts:  famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

Toujours besoin de FAs pour plusieurs de nos Handi'Cats !

----------


## girafe

Elsa va rester au siège de l'association
Graffiti a trouver sa FA qu'il rejoindra dès qu'on aura trouver le co voit
Les autres attendent ainsi que des nouveaux qui ont fini leurs soins et sont prêts a partir en accueil en attendant d'être adoptés

----------


## papillon60000

::

----------


## girafe

Maki est adopté, Sashimi et Aegon ont une FA  :Smile:  

Parmi ceux qui attendent une Famille d'Accueil: Persil,Soho,Mojito,Timon & Pumba 
Ainsi que la jolie Nairobi adorable tri pattes de 2 ans

----------


## girafe

Toujours besoin de FA jusqu'a adoption dans toute la France!

----------


## girafe

Eliott, Persil, Eureka, Soho&Mojito, Timon&Pumba ainsi que Sésame cherchent toujours des FAs

contact: famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## Cojo

bonjour,
pour le co voiturage de Grafitti c'est pour quelle région?ainsi que la date?ma fille arrive le 1 ere semaine de juillet en voiture de Paris à Brest et repart en train Brest Paris premier week end de juillet.

----------


## girafe

Bonsoir, 
merci pour votre proposition mais Graffiti a rejoint son adoptante dans le 78 ce matin même  :Smile:

----------


## girafe

Eliott (en haut a gauche du montage) est adopté
Eureka (en haut à droite) a trouvé une FA, il doit la rejoindre dès qu'on a le co voit
Les 6 autres vous attendent!

----------


## girafe

Recherchent aussi une FA:

Isocèle mâle 8 ans 


Rhapsody mâle 3 ans

----------


## girafe

Toujours besoins de FA pour chats, divers profils, dans toute la France!

----------


## girafe

Nous recherchons une FA pour la jolie Oups, petite miss borgne et parfaite !
Partout en France 

contact: famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

Soho et Mojito ont une FA! 
Pensez à Sésame, Oups, Timon et Pumba tous de jeunes chats sympas
Ainsi qu'a Isocèle 8 ans, adorable avec tout le monde et Rhapsody p'tit jeune qui aura besoin d'un peu de temps

----------


## papillon60000

::

----------


## girafe

Rhapsody est adopté  :Smile:  

Recherche une FA: 

Apache 1 an 1/2


Naboo 7 mois


Onéa 6 mois

----------


## girafe

Smoke et Féline, frère et soeur, 6 mois, recherchent FA jusqu'a adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'ils vont tous trouver une gentille famille

----------


## girafe

Apache est adoptée !
Les autres cherchent toujours des FA  :Smile:

----------


## GADYNETTE

super nouvelle pour APACHE...reste maintenant les "autres"

----------


## soosoon

Bonjour, je suis sur Marseille et je peux accueillir un chat en FA. Je n'ai pas de voiture et je vis avec une chienne de 5 ans, ok chats, qui ne les calcule pas et ne les embête pas

----------


## girafe

Bonjour Soosoon, merci pour votre proposition  :Smile:  
Vous pouvez écrire à : famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

Féline a une FA  :Smile:  

Ecume recherche également une FA, elle a besoin d'une alimentation spécialisée type "Urinary"

----------


## girafe

Toujours besoin de FA pour Sésame, Smoke, Onéa 
& Ecume

----------


## girafe

L'association recherche des familles d'acceuil partout en France pour plusieurs de ses protégés (chats/chatons) !

famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

Ces 7 loulous issus d'un trappage sur un site ou l'association intervient pour stériliser recherchent de FA de socialisation

----------


## girafe

Parmi la bande les petits Groot et Tyroc attendent un accueil en FA

----------


## girafe

Les loulous attendent toujours des FAs ils ont vraiment besoin de progresser !

----------


## Anoucka

Bonjour 
J’habite le Nord de la France. Je suis partante pour accueillir un chat adulte ou un chaton de sexe mâle. je cohabite avec une chatte ( stérilisée) qui n’accepte que la compagnie de ses congénères mâles.

----------


## papillon60000

merci à vous ; veuillez contacter notre responsable FA par mail famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com

----------


## girafe

Toujours en recherche de FA ! 
Merci

----------


## girafe

Nous recherchons toujours des accueils pour chats et chatons !
merci

----------


## girafe

Plusieurs de nos chatons cherchent un accueil 
FA possible dans toute la France via co voiturage, frais vétos a la charge de l'association 

merci pour eux !

----------


## girafe

Nous recherchons actuellement des Familles d'Accueil pour plusieurs chatonnes et adultes
Certaines ont des handicaps ou besoin d'alimentation spécifique

----------


## tismey98@live.fr

Bonjour,
Je me présente Océane et ça fait des années que je rêve d'accueillir un chat chez moi avec tout mon amour.
J'ai déjà eu un chat (Titoune) il y a quelques années ainsi qu'un chaton (Vanille) pendant 2 ans. Ils sont restés avec mon père sur l'île de la Réunion et depuis que je suis rentrée sur Paris faire mes études, ça me manque énormément de ne plus avoir de présence féline chez moi.
Je vis dans un 17 m2, dans le 12 ème arrondissement ,bien optimisé et aménagé. Si ça peut convenir à l'un de vos chat ce sera avec plaisir que je me proposerai comme famille d'accueil.

Amicalement,
Océane DUSSART

----------


## girafe

Merci pour votre proposition  :Smile: 
Contactez la responsable à l'adresse dédiée : famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com merci

----------


## girafe

Up, nous avons besoin de FAs pour des chatons, certains ayant besoin de progresser en socia
et quelques adultes a placer en chat unique

Nous recherchons des *Familles d'Accueil jusqu'à adoption


Tous nos chats sont testés pour le FIV, la leucose et le calicivirus ainsi que vaccinés et stérilisés (selon l'âge ) avant départ en FA. Les frais vétérinaires sont pris en charge par l'association ainsi que la nourriture si besoin d'une alimentation spécifique où médicale.



Pour toute question ou proposition concernant les familles d'accueil vous pouvez nous contacter à
famille.accueil.handicats@gmail.com*

----------

